# new to coyote hunting. tips/locations?



## cole_ford (Oct 26, 2012)

hey guys. new to the predator hunting game. have been practicing calling since last year. I know last season was a hard one due to the lack of snow. I'm really looking forward to the opportunity to take some of these down this season. what I'm looking for is some good locations to hunt along eastern N.D. I live in Mayville ND. just trying to get some ideas of where to go that's within jeg jet hour of home. also a quick question about playing the wind. I know coyotes are smart so how can I play the wind to my advantage. uke:


----------



## cole_ford (Oct 26, 2012)

stupid phone. it was suppose to say within an hour


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

locations to hunt... get out and scout around, dawn/dusk work the best... throw out some howls see if anything answers back.. locate the dogs, then get permission to get on the land.. as far as the wind.. keep it in your face..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Put some miles on and find some dogs. Thats about all the advice I can give on locations. Lots of places with coyotes.

As far as playing the wind, just make sure its not blowing your scent into where you think a coyote is, or will be, when he comes in.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I have my best luck calling from cover with a cross wind. This approach makes the calling believable in the sense that there could be a animal in distress in that cover so they have to go check it out and not look from a distance. I like a cross wind because the yotes think they have a chance at getting the wind of the distressed animal . I really like a thin line of cover to the cross wind so they also have confidence moving in. Just make sure you have a shooting window before they could get your wind. The dumb yotes will burn strait in and the older ones will almost always try to work the wind so take advantage of that. :sniper:


----------

